# Beanie laying eggs.



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Beanie and BiBi have been building their nest since last weekend. As Beanie can't fly, the place they have chosen is underneath the metal rack which holds our fish tanks. IMO, it is not a very ideal spot to set up a nest. They have chosen a A4 size box cover to which they put their nesting material.

Is it ok if I shift their nest to another spot? Is it ok if I replace the box with something smaller? Will Beanie be stressed and become egg bound or something worse if changes are made to her nest? 

Meanwhile, BiBi is doing his part by bringing her sticks or whatever he finds in the house. It is so funny to hear Beanie 'scolding' him if she finds that what he brings to her is not up to her standard. These get thrown out. 

I am also worried about Beanie sitting on the eggs alone when they are laid. BiBi gets limited time out of his cage - only in the evenings when I'm home. So he can't sit on the eggs (like other papas do) during the day. Will this stress Beanie?

Oh dear, this is the first time they are doing all this. On one part, I'm thrilled and excited about their new behaviour. On the other hand, I'm worried that it will be taxing on the 2 of them. 

Any comments will be much appreciated.

Suzanna


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Unfortunately, I can't offer any constructive advice, Suz...except to say that Squeaks, being my only pij, sits on his egg ALL the time when in "daddy" mode. Don't know about hens...

Sounds like THEY think they have found the perfect spot...do they _have_ to move?

Ever try giving thin shredded strips of paper for nesting material??

Wishing all the best to the happy couple! I'm sure others will be along with good suggestions.

You gonna replace the eggs with "dummies?"

Wishing hugs and scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Sue,

How exciting that they are building a nest. I know you are a loving and devoted pigeon parent, but pigeons do real well at this job, as long as they get their nutritional needs and nest box and bowl.

Yes, it is stressful on the parents but they can manage if they are healthy. You can also decide to replace the eggs with dummy eggs if you don't want them to have babies.

If she hasn't laid her eggs then offer a better place for them that will be safe and see if she will lay there. You can try to move it or change it, but she will lay her eggs where she is most comfortable. Once she lays the eggs,it will be difficult to move them. You can make minor adjustements, but any major moving or changing should be done before the eggs are laid.

Make sure she has adequate calcium in her diet, like red pigeon grit or oyster shell grit. Allow her access to bathing and make sure the area she lays her eggs is warm with no air drafts coming thru.

The males usually take on the nest duty around the middle of the day, but the hen takes up the bulk of the duties. Make sure she has access to food and water close by, and do allow him access to his turn. If you are going to let them hatch babies, then he needs to be able to help out with feeding duties, it would be too much for her by herself.

Please post any other concerns you may have, hopefully all will go well.

It is good to make a note of when they first begin mating as she will lay within 10 days after and then you can note the day they will hatch after they are laid.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Thank you for your replies!

Beanie is a stubborn little lady who does not want anyone, apart from BiBi, to mess with her nest. So we'll leave it as it is. 

She's getting herself lots of oyster grit and I've also added calcium (with Vit D) in her water. Hopefully her body requirements are fulfilled.

Now the wait.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Sue, that's so nice that they're making a nest, isn't it fun to watch? They are so serious about it. (Well, it's serious business!  ) If Bibi can't be out during the day, I would think this would pose a big problem with feeding babies. I would personally give them "dummy" eggs, switching out the ones they lay, until Bibi is able to be out during the day, too. Or, if you want babies, and there are no eggs yet, I would move their box into their cage if it fits. That way you can get them to nest in there and then Bibi could take his share of the baby raising. I had my indoor pijies trying to nest in the corner of my room , which wouldn't work of course for a number of reasons, especially since they are in their cage during the day and out at night. I moved a basket into their cage, put their "nesting materials" that they had gathered in there, and the same day they were in that nesting basket just like it had been there all along. Good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Thank you for your comments, Maryjane. Yes, it's so fun to watch, esp seeing BiBi picking up sticks and scurrying to and fro. 

The idea of putting the nest box in one of their cages did cross my mind. But their cage is not terribly big and would not accomodate the box which Beanie has chosen.

I will not be letting the eggs hatch as I don't think I can provide a good environment for the young birds as I live in a small apartment. I wish I could, though.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Then there should be no problem, just give them some fake eggs (you can get them at most craft or hobby stores, or use similar objects, I've had doves that seemed to prefer my little white porcelain pigs ). Or, you can hardboil each of their eggs the day it is laid, before incubation starts. Then when it's Bibi's time to be out, he can take over "egg" duty.  They'll have a great time and it's good practice for any future babies.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

The 'fake eggs' solution seems to be the best at the moment. 

Now I have to figure out how to sneak pass her slapping wing and peep into her nest for eggs. She's just so defensive!


----------

